# The Lost Room



## galanx (Jan 19, 2016)

Room 10 of the Sunshine Motel.

A series from 2006 that lasted only one season, alas. It starred Peter Krause (older brother from Six Feet Under).

If you haven't seen it, a mysterious Event happened in a perfectly normal motel room in 1961, causing the room to disappear, but leaving behind a group of Objects- everyday items- the Key, the Pencil, the Bus Ticket, the Comb- which have strange powers. Some are powerful; others seemingly less so- the Key can open any door in the World (which has a tumbler lock) and instantly transport you there; the Pencil will create a 1961 penny every time it is tapped.

The Event is supposed to be a metaphysical occurrence; some believe the Objects have become parts of the shattered form of God; others that they will give the owner power over the entire Universe; some hidden groups want to reassemble them; others destroy them ; others acquire power for themselves.

I loved the series and was very disappointed when it didn't get renewed.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 19, 2016)

Did he get his daughter back?


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Jan 20, 2016)

I quite liked it. But, I must admit, a couple of years later I've almost completely forgotten what happened.

Maybe that's a good reason to watch it again .


----------



## galanx (Jan 21, 2016)

I think he did....but gotta admit I forgot, too . Still, loved the ideas- especially the bizarre different powers of the object. Like tapping the Pencil, where it is explained that if you did it a steady pace for 8 hours a day (with lunch and coffee breaks) you could make over minimum wage- but that's it. Which generally drives the owners crazy.


----------



## galanx (Jan 21, 2016)

dp


----------



## Droflet (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, I saw it but like everyone else I don't remember much about it. I think that means it was a little sucky.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

It was only meant to last one season - six epps. And yes it is one of the cleverest sci fantasy mini-series ever made. He gets his daughter back, finds the prime object who isn't the prime object just the occupant, and tries to end the whole thing. But you never get an answer to the main riddle of what exactly happened in Room ten in 1961. I've got the series on dvd.

The best parts for me werethe objects of course - trying to work out what each object does. And the effects just the knowledge of this set of objects has on people as it sends people in all sorts of strange directions. Some actually want to fix God!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## galanx (Jan 21, 2016)

I remember there being some discussion of it being picked up- if the first season had been more popular it mightr have been. That's why the ending was left open.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I don't think it was ever intended as such. For a start they couldn't have had Peter Krause as their lead actor. He went from six feet under to the lost room to dirty, sexy money without a break. But it's a perfect gem as it is.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## galanx (Jan 21, 2016)

Probably just as well- I usually have the opposite complaint; that they're dragging it out too long.


----------



## Frost Giant (Feb 2, 2016)

That was a _great_ miniseries, one of my favorites. Excellent cast and an interesting story. I always thought The Key would be the best Object to have - instant travel would be fantastic. The Eye would be cool as well, although cutting out an existing eye to use it is a little extreme. Like they say in the series, there's always a price for using an Object.
I could have seen it work as a regular series at the time, but the miniseries is fine on it's own.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 5, 2016)

I loved the concept of the show and it should have been longer than six episodes, if anybody is interested Parallels movie on Netflix is created by the same guy! Similar style but about time travel instead. I've heard he's trying to make it into a TV show now.


----------

